How a leading arms expert imagines North Korean nuclear attack on the US (2018) - Tomte
======
uberman
Potentially meant to link to:

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/8/17649588/north-korea-
nucle...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/8/17649588/north-korea-nuclear-
attack-2020-commission-report-jeffrey-lewis-book-interview)

